# Television-internet protocol (iptv)



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have challenged readers of the Sky and similar TV forums to offer advice on reception of UK TV channels. However, no one has mentioned Internet Protocol TeleVision (IPTV). It is my understanding that reception of UK Free to Air channels offered in real time through IPTV is legal. It does not require Virtual Private Network (VPN) servers and forms part of your home Internet suite with connections that preserve a minimum download speed of 1 to 2Mbps. I am told that there is no cap or fair usage policy on non mobile networks.

Research shows me that there are 2 outlets in Cyprus, both seem to be in Paphos. However, one can buy the set top box and/or subscription from many countries, UK, Spain, Tenerife and others. As long as you pay the subscription you can take the box anywhere in the world and provided the mentioned Internet data rate can be maintained then you can watch live UK Free to Air programmes.

What puzzles me is that no one seems to have commented on its use in Cyprus. Why not? I know Pissouri and areas around Polis cannot be users but what about the rest of the community? Some EU purchased subscriptions offer many Scandanavian channels and other Nationalities are also well represented including Star.

Not wishing to encourage a bidding or advertising war, anyone recommend a particular monthly, annual or one off subscription service for IPTV?

Regards

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2013)

mikehump3 said:


> I have challenged readers of the Sky and similar TV forums to offer advice on reception of UK TV channels. However, no one has mentioned Internet Protocol TeleVision (IPTV). It is my understanding that reception of UK Free to Air channels offered in real time through IPTV is legal. It does not require Virtual Private Network (VPN) servers and forms part of your home Internet suite with connections that preserve a minimum download speed of 1 to 2Mbps. I am told that there is no cap or fair usage policy on non mobile networks.
> 
> Research shows me that there are 2 outlets in Cyprus, both seem to be in Paphos. However, one can buy the set top box and/or subscription from many countries, UK, Spain, Tenerife and others. As long as you pay the subscription you can take the box anywhere in the world and provided the mentioned Internet data rate can be maintained then you can watch live UK Free to Air programmes.
> 
> ...


Just curious, why not in Pissouri??

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Mike, If you are aware of 2 outlets offering this why are you asking us? It would be better for you to inform us.

The first thing I would want to do it to verify the legality of the reception of programs from, say the BBC, who would have to be a contractual party to the transmission. I'd like to be corrected but my impression is that these are all services that collect and relay the programs via the internet. The message the BBC puts out is not ambiguous when you try and access their programs from here: "Currently BBC iPlayer TV programmes are available to play in the UK only,.....".

Pete


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello Anders
Hello Pete

Anders, reading various forums I understood that broadband was difficult to access in your hilltop paradise. If I stand corrected then I apologise.

Pete. You are absolutely correct in saying that accessing Iplayer outside the borders of UK is illegal even though it is virtually invisible if using VPN beyond UK Borders. However, that is a different issue that most of us see and agree on. A UK court ruling in March said that 'some' live streams (IPTV) were illegal. To me that indicates that others were legal.

IPTV is quite different to Iplayer or 4OD as seen outside the UK. The 'catch up' services are accessed through VPN that cloaks the users identity leading the 'catch up' service to believe that the client is in the UK. IPTV is accessed through a normal and visible URL in or outside the UK and only the data packets are encrypted to ensure that you continue to receive the product only if you continue your subscription.

Most IPTV sellers say that they pay a fee to cover the copyright issues. Well, they would say that wouldn't they! However, if your subscription is split and some paid to the parties that originate content and paid on the basis of worldwide reception by the subscriber then there is no reason why the reception would be illegal.

This is not like the old days of installing a 2.8 metre dish and asking your nephew to send you a Sky card from sunny Luton. Supposedly this is a scheme that has the approval of the broadcasters on payment of an appropriate rights fee. Is it?

One other thing about Iplayer, 4OD and other catch up is that you can only view the programme on or through your computer. (Well, technically not true if you have a method of converting .flv files to AVI). IPTV needs access only to your router. It does NOT use VPN.

You could always google 'expat iptv in cyprus'.

If you are interested, just remember - Caveat emptor. Particularly relevant in Cyprus!

Regards

Mike


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Just to clarify and expand on 1 area you have written about, using a VPN service is not just for iPlayer and other on demand replay services, it enables live TV.

The fact that these are accessed on or through a computer is a little irrelevant. The IPTV boxes you are talking about as well as the currently popular Android boxes that are selling like hot-cakes over here are the computer albeit a restricted purpose one. So you can pay for a box and the convenience or you can pay nothing and use your computer or tablet.

I've chosen the latter path at the moment as we would watch so little live TV, the time difference being a problem. Downloading and replaying is far more convenient and we can watch when and where we wish. And if the powers that control F1 can't improve the current boring racing I shall be watching even less live TV next year!!

Pete


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello Pete

I fully understand your view point and agree that live TV is available on your computer with VPN and that it is easy to connect the computer video output to your TV. Although not entirely in the spirit of this thread I do agree that much fun has been removed from the current F1 programme.

Typical of the IPTV set top boxes being offered is the MAG-250. Looking more closely at the way they operate I believe that a subscription allows the box's media access control (MAC) address to be read by the subscription collector and the Freeview channels to be fed to you alone. The system is not the same as free to air programmes gathered by some software producers and watched by the viewer as 'web TV'.

I have used VPN to view Argos catalogues and check lottery tickets amongst other things that in Saudi Arabia are frequently blocked. I use it with my Iphone and netbook in cafes and restaurants connecting to hotspots and may use it in Limassol, Paphos etc hotspots in order to preserve security. I can't confirm or deny that I use VPN to watch Iplayer beyond the UK borders.

IPTV packages are available on monthly contracts and like you I may find TV a minor part of my leisure time. However, the MAG-250 does give me the opportunity to record single programmes to an external disc or flash drive.

Now just waiting to see if any UK Cyprus based expats are using such a device and will share their opinion.

Mike


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I've taken a look at a few IPTV services being offered in Cyprus:


Not one states that the service is legal or is offered with the approval of the broadcasters or that royalties of licence fees are paid to them.

IPTV FOR YOU Ltd requires you to have a UK address and a UK TV license, presumably on the basis that they are only relaying what you are entitled to see in the UK.

CyprusInternet.com.cy has a clause indemnifying them against any 3rd party action and costs relating to misuse of the system, which is surely what an abuse of copyright is.

Primetel and CYTA, the big two broadband suppliers in Cyprus, do not offer any UK channels other than those broadcast internationally like BBC World News suggesting that they are not licensable for this purpose.

This does suggest to me that the IPTV services being offered at quite high prices which include BBC, ITV etc are no more legitimate than using a VPN on a computer.

I'd like to be shown to be wrong but I think it only fair to make those who would not wish to break the law aware that they may be doing so.

Pete


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

I agree with your summary.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2013)

mikehump3 said:


> Hello Anders
> Hello Pete
> 
> Anders, reading various forums I understood that broadband was difficult to access in your hilltop paradise. If I stand corrected then I apologise.
> ...


First Pissouri. All village and Pissouri Bay can get Cyta and Primetel Broadband. For the rest, like myself there is a local WISP. We have 6 Mbit download aand it works very good for tv and VoIP. We don't need any VPN for UK TV., the provider has some central system.

I doubt that any system is legal showing copyright material youside the original broadcast country. It would cost a fortune to pay worldwide copyright.

When we lived in Germany even youtube was sometime blocked without vpn.

Anders


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the correction concerning broadband in the Pissouri area. The subscriber contributes to the copyright but otherwise I am inceasing inclined to believe in the view that few if any relays beyond the UK Borders is legal other then that supplied to the UK Armed Forces. Those channels are 'made up' specially for them.

Regaeds

Mike


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I am led to understand that many programs purchased by BBC or ITV for transmission are restricted by their sellers to the UK only as they are also sold to TV companies in other countries. Thus the refusal to allow reception by any means outside the UK is not bloody mindedness or "protecting the licence payers" but a legal contractual condition.

Pete


----------



## abidabou (Jan 16, 2014)

I purchased an IPTV a year ago and it continues to give me more and more problems. One of the first things I noticed about the product is that it is disconnected for most of the day. Even once you have been able to connect, the selection of channels offered is very poor. Most of my favorite channels are not available.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

abidabou said:


> I purchased an IPTV a year ago and it continues to give me more and more problems. One of the first things I noticed about the product is that it is disconnected for most of the day. Even once you have been able to connect, the selection of channels offered is very poor. Most of my favorite channels are not available.


I notice this is your first post on this forum. Welcome.

You have responded to an old thread, something new members often do, so do check the dates of the threads.

I'm not sure your comments have much relevance though as you are in France and you've not made clear what kind of box you have.

Most new installations in Cyprus are the Android boxes which are increasing in popularity rapidly and seem to work very well.

Pete


----------



## abidabou (Jan 16, 2014)

mikehump3 said:


> I have challenged readers of the Sky and similar TV forums to offer advice on reception of UK TV channels. However, no one has mentioned Internet Protocol TeleVision (IPTV). It is my understanding that reception of UK Free to Air channels offered in real time through IPTV is legal. It does not require Virtual Private Network (VPN) servers and forms part of your home Internet suite with connections that preserve a minimum download speed of 1 to 2Mbps. I am told that there is no cap or fair usage policy on non mobile networks.
> 
> Research shows me that there are 2 outlets in Cyprus, both seem to be in Paphos. However, one can buy the set top box and/or subscription from many countries, UK, Spain, Tenerife and others. As long as you pay the subscription you can take the box anywhere in the world and provided the mentioned Internet data rate can be maintained then you can watch live UK Free to Air programmes.
> 
> ...





PeteandSylv said:


> I notice this is your first post on this forum. Welcome.
> 
> You have responded to an old thread, something new members often do, so do check the dates of the threads.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your answer Pete, 
True, wouldn't notice the post was this old.
My bad, wishing you a great day
Sincerely


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

It might be an old thread but iptv is still of interest to us in Cyprus.

One of the big attractions is the built in 7 day catch up , it negates the time difference . True you are not watching live tv but you can watch what you want at a time that suits you sir.


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

I could not find an edit button ?

Should have said 14 day catchup.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

madcow said:


> It might be an old thread but iptv is still of interest to us in Cyprus.
> 
> One of the big attractions is the built in 7 day catch up , it negates the time difference . True you are not watching live tv but you can watch what you want at a time that suits you sir.


Catch-up is a system feature dependent on the system you have and not a feature of IPTV per se.

Many of us have been using catch-up systems for years with iPlayer etc via a VPN as well as watching real-time live TV. Many of the media control systems offer PVR facilities too.

The point is that by using an Android box, a computer or tablet you can have access to everything for free or very low cost. The dedicated IPTV boxes that are offered here have a hefty monthly subscription and no flexibility. You can only view what they offer.

Pete


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

We have just set aside the android box , the wife could not get it on with it.

You do not have to go with the systems offered here in CY , I have just purchased one with nearly 100 channels for 15e a month , you will have to call around and see it sometime Pete.


----------



## sadadantoun (Jan 20, 2014)

If asked my opinion, IPTV boxes’ performance is quite inconsistent
Those IPTV boxes are clearly not worth the money spent
When not broadcasting channels are buffering, forget about the easy way. You know have to be skilled and patient to watch TV


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2014)

sadadantoun said:


> If asked my opinion, IPTV boxes’ performance is quite inconsistent
> Those IPTV boxes are clearly not worth the money spent
> When not broadcasting channels are buffering, forget about the easy way. You know have to be skilled and patient to watch TV


I use a VPN and then a laptop to get the channels I want. laptop can be connected to the TV. Works perfect

Anders


----------

